# Be Quiet Silentwings 2 120 mm 1500 rpm - Luftdurchsatz bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen



## Mosed (6. Mai 2012)

Mich interessiert der Luftdurchsatz des Lüfters bei 75% und 50%. Kann dies berechnet werden?

Ich überlege bei meinem CPU-Lüfter Alpenföhn Groß Clockner den Lüfter zu ersetzen. Bei 1200 rpm kann ich den hören. Hab ihn momentan auf 1000 rpm gedrosselt. Der Luftdurchsatz liegt aber selbst bei 1200 rpm "nur" bei 60 m²/h.

Bei 100% wird der Silentwings zu "laut" sein. Würde ihn auf mind. 75% drosseln. 0,2 Sone müsste bei meinem PC nicht mehr hörbar sein. Aber wie sieht der Luftdurchsatz dann aus?

Auf jeden Fall muss ich einen Gehäuselüfter ersetzen, der einen Lagerschaden hat. Momentan lief dort ein Skyte Slipstream 800 auf 700 rpm. Da dürfte der Silentwings ein guter Ersatz sein.


----------



## Mosed (8. Mai 2012)

Für den CPU Lüfter wäre ein PWM Lüfter ja eigentlich besser.

Ist von den Silent Wings 2 noch eine PWM Version in Planung?

Es gibt ja noch die Shadow Wings PWM. Die sollen ein Eigengeräusch von 0,1 Sone haben. Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar, wenn man diesen bei niedriger Drehzahl dem Silent Wings 2, der ja kein Eigengeräusch hat, gegenüberstellt. Müsste das nicht im 0,1 Sone Luftrauschen untergehen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Elementardrache,

das Fördervolumen < 100% liegt uns derzeit leider nicht vor, wir haben dies aber bereits angefragt und reichen dies, sobald es uns vorliegt, nach.

Eine PWM Version des Silent Wings 2 ist in Planung und soll bis Ende 2012 im Fachhandel erhältlich sein.

Ein Grundgeräusch ist immer vorhanden, da jedoch jeder ein anderes Gehör hat und somit auch andere Frequenzen wahrnimmt ist zu Deiner letzten Frage leider keine 100%ige Aussage möglich.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (19. Juli 2012)

ich weiss nich ob ich so lang warten kann


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Juli 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mich interessiert der Luftdurchsatz des Lüfters bei 75% und 50%. Kann dies berechnet werden?



 Hallo Elementardrache,

der Luftdurchsatz liegt bei:

5V : 22 cfm
7V : 28 cfm

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (23. Juli 2012)

wenn wir schon dabei sind..

wie hoch sind die drehzahlen (rpm) bei den drei spannungen 5v 7v 12v ?

auf der be quiet website gibts für manch ältere produkte eine rpm/v kurve
leider gibts die (noch) nich für den silent wings 2


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantinosand,

laut Messergebnissen liegen die Werte bei:

5V = 734 RPM
7V = 948 RPM

Bei 12V sollten es, im optimalen Fall, 1.500 RPM sein. Die Werte können natürlich aufgrund von Toleranzen abweichen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (27. Juli 2012)

und die rpm's bei 5v 7v des *140 mm* silent wings 2 ?

(wär praktisch wenns die daten online für alle gäbe)


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantinosand,

laut Messergebnissen liegen die Werte bei:

5V = 612 RPM
7V = 450 RPM

Bei 12V sollten es, im optimalen Fall, 1.000 RPM sein. Die Werte können natürlich aufgrund von Toleranzen abweichen.

Um dir zuvor zukommen  - der Luftdurchsatz beträgt bei:

5V = 23 cfm
7V = 35 cfm

Ich habe auch angemerkt, dass die Daten auf die Webseite gestellt werden.

Gruß

Marco


----------

